# PSE shoot through pics....interesting looking bow...



## ScarletArrows (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/files/IMG_651.jpg

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/files/DSC02525.JPG

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/files/DSC02524.JPG

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/files/DSC02530.JPG


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 4, 2010)

Riser looks designed to be right or left handed...shoot through cables maybe. now the question is one of production?

Will I shoot one. No. Me likey me Bowtech.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 4, 2010)

It is a nice bow, I saw the proto in Louisiana.....a bit too heavy for me, although it was very smooth on the draw....and it is an ambidextrous riser, only the cams will be different for left/right hand. I'm just waiting on the other two to come out....


----------



## K80 (Sep 4, 2010)

Why would one want a shoot through?


----------



## stikslinger (Sep 4, 2010)

not digging it. but who knows it maybe the future. looks cool though.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 4, 2010)

K80 said:


> Why would one want a shoot through?



1-construction...the bow is not just machined on 2 planes but three in order to achieve a near perfect (free of bends) riser (which IMO is not as big an issue with todays CNC machines...Though someone might want to tell Mathews...just sayin....*cough*cough* Triumph cough* cough*...)


2- Better balance (again not a big issue)

3-better distribution of natural torque that the riser has because of the bending of the bow at full draw and the pull of the cables on one side of the riser.

4-Protection of the arrow rest

5-Hoyt has had one for years and now PSE must have one cause ....?  Guess someone should have told Dietmar or Chance that they shouldn't have won vegas cause it takes a shoot through riser?

6-It looks cool.

I hope Bowtech makes a center pivot shoot through riser...lord knows it would really make me shoot better...


----------



## red1691 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Shooter*



ScarletArrows said:


> Riser looks designed to be right or left handed...shoot through cables maybe. now the question is one of production?
> 
> Will I shoot one. No. Me likey me Bowtech.



Well Tony, when you'll get the FREE shooters bow from PSE I'll shoot it!!!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Sep 4, 2010)

wait I am supposed to get free bows....


----------



## kerbow01 (Sep 8, 2010)

i think its pretty kool that when hoyt comes out with a bow that outshoots other companies, people like pse try and make a duplicate to keep up with the hoyt croud!aint that right alligood?


----------



## reylamb (Sep 16, 2010)

K80 said:


> Why would one want a shoot through?


The riser is stiffer, which, in theory, provides for a more repeatible and stable shooting platform.  The design is more for target bows than hunting bows.


ScarletArrows said:


> 5-Hoyt has had one for years and now PSE must have one cause ....?  Guess someone should have told Dietmar or Chance that they shouldn't have won vegas cause it takes a shoot through riser?


Chance and Nathan were key in getting that bow developed.  Both former Hoyt shooters.  That, and it also helped attract some other notable names into the PSE stable.


kerbow01 said:


> i think its pretty kool that when hoyt comes out with a bow that outshoots other companies, people like pse try and make a duplicate to keep up with the hoyt croud!aint that right alligood?


The shoot through design has been around a lot longer than Hoyt ever did it, and I shot every Hoyt shoot through they ever made until last year.  York did it way back in the day, and yes, PSE had one years ago also.


----------



## BlakeB (Sep 16, 2010)

Im amazed that you can remember that far back.


----------



## Brian from GA (Sep 16, 2010)

Jeff IS amazing at trivial, useless info Blake... come on give the man his due.... just don't challenge him to the archery version of Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 17, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Im amazed that you can remember that far back.





Brian from GA said:


> Jeff IS amazing at trivial, useless info Blake... come on give the man his due.... just don't challenge him to the archery version of Trivial Pursuit.



A couple of wise guys I tell ya..............heck, there was a picture of a York shoot through over in the bowhunting section last week that someone had picked up at a garage sale.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 17, 2010)

kerbow01 said:


> i think its pretty kool that when hoyt comes out with a bow that outshoots other companies, people like pse try and make a duplicate to keep up with the hoyt croud!aint that right alligood?





reylamb said:


> The riser is stiffer, which, in theory, provides for a more repeatible and stable shooting platform.  The design is more for target bows than hunting bows.
> 
> Chance and Nathan were key in getting that bow developed.  Both former Hoyt shooters.  That, and it also helped attract some other notable names into the PSE stable.
> 
> The shoot through design has been around a lot longer than Hoyt ever did it, and I shot every Hoyt shoot through they ever made until last year.  York did it way back in the day, and yes, PSE had one years ago also.



Thank you Jeff, you beat me to it, I have had more important things on my mind the last few days......


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like a SHOOTER!! Also looks like they are using the same cams that are on the Vendetta It'll be a good bow.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 24, 2010)

Taylor Co. said:


> Looks like a SHOOTER!! Also looks like they are using the same cams that are on the Vendetta It'll be a good bow.



Cams on the proto weren't the vendetta cam Trey, or at least Terry said they were the Dominator cam, which, ironically, the bow is the Dominator Pro, or again, that is what Terry said.....very nice bow tho.


----------

